# *****New Years knife drawing*****



## sharpeblades

Let me start the new year off right for Woodys members.Must be a Woodys member for over a year is the only rule . .I will have my wife draw a name on Jan 1st. and send it to the winner.Thank you all and good luck

****Just put a short note as to why you would like to have the knife****


----------



## HermanMerman

Very kind of you. No such thing as too many knives, would love to add this one to my collection.  Please add me to the drawing, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Nugefan

I would like to get my name in the hat please Sir ....

Merry Christmas and thanks for the offer ...


----------



## kmckinnie

This would start my custom knife collection. Would love to skin a gobbler with it this spring. Would wear it proudly. 
Thanks for this chance on your kind gesture. 
Happy holidays


----------



## Jeff C.

I would like to have that knife because I've had some type of cold sharp steel in the form of a knife fetish from the day I was born. 

Who knows, maybe the Dr. poked me with a sharp shiny instrument or something when I was born, and I decided to always have one of my own for any such atrocity going forward from then on. 

I drool over the knives you guys display in this forum, and really appreciate the quality and craftmanship you fellows apply to your work. 

Thanks for the generous opportunity!


----------



## flattop

That is a great looking Knife. That would be an awesome hand me down to sons and grandsons. Nice gesture to offer this as a give away!


----------



## Jeff C.

Don't mind me.....I'm just fulfilling my fantasies by continuously popping back in and looking.

I forgot to add, Merry Christmas to you and your Family Mr. Tabor.


----------



## Nicodemus

Nice knife and gesture, Raleigh. I like my name in the hat. It would be perfect for The Redhead to keep in her hunting gear pouch.


----------



## IFLY4U

It is always great to own a knife from such a quality craftsman.
Gary


----------



## wvdawg

Why?  Because we love them!  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Raleigh.   Great gesture and a fine looking knife!


----------



## frdstang90

Thanks for the opportunity.  Merry CHRISTmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## one_shot

I would like to have one of your knives.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pics of yo wife ??? 


Count me in bro, and thanks !!


----------



## PappyHoel

Please include me.  That's an awesome knife, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Milkman

Great looking knife !

Please include me in your drawing. I need a new good quality hunting knife in order to retire one my brother gave me in 1972.


----------



## oops1

I'd love a chance to win that knife... Awesome work and a very nice gesture.


----------



## Shug

Please add my name to the list for that sweet looking blade


----------



## getaff

I would love to win a custom knife.  I have been wanting one for some time.  I appreciate a sharp knife and the art of a custom job


----------



## Jim Thompson

I'm in again please.

Cause like always I really love your knives Raleigh!

Happy christmas old fella


----------



## NiteHunter

Add me to the list RT. I would like the knife so I could add it to the  collection of my  other Tabor knives. Thanks for the opportunity and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hankus

I'm in, an thanks

if I get it I figger to give it to my nephew when he's old enuff

Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I'm in because it's just my size.
Thank you for the offer and it sure is good to see ya back on here. 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## twtabb

My son would love to add that to his collection. I would like to put it to use.
Put me in thanks.


----------



## Bowbenderman

Put me in Mr. Raleigh !!!  Why would I like to have it? Simply because you make the best knives so why look any where else???


----------



## Shane Dockery

Just bought one of yours knives for my dad, and it was so nice, I'd love to have another. Thank you for the chance.


----------



## K80Shooter

Throw my name in also, I would like to have it to add to my collection of knives from the  wonderful knife makers here on Woody's.

Also it would make a great late birthday present to myself.


----------



## seeker

I would love to own one of your masterpieces.


----------



## Moonpie1

What a nice gesture. Please put my name in the hat also. A knife from one of the craftsmen on here would be something to cherish and pass down to family. Thank you.


----------



## walkinboss01

Please add my name in. My daughter is getting interested in the outdoors, and it would be a great knife for her. Thx


----------



## Horns

Can you add a redneck from Social Circle like me? I'd love to put that joker to work. Thanks for the gesture. Happy Holidays Sharpeblades.


----------



## GA DAWG

Id love to have it cause its a nice un. If I won. It'd skin many many deer.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Count me in! Would do fine on a speck creek this spring! Thanks for the offer!


----------



## onedude

Please add me in. I would like to win because it is a great looking knife and sheath. Thanks for the chance and Merry Christmas!
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## jimmellow

Please add my name to the hat for that knife. I would like to have that knife because it's a nice knife made by a great knife maker. I had the best little size knife made by Mr. Tabor, perfect size for rabbit, turkey, to deer. I really liked that knife, one of my so called friends must have liked it more, one of them stole it. I am just waiting for the day the forget and pull it out without remembering they have to keep me from seeing it. Thing is if they had told me how much they liked that knife I would have gave it to them. The older I get the smaller my list of real good friends get.


----------



## mountain cat

Please add me in the drawing!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I would like to give that knife to my dad.  He just turned 78 last week.  Pls enter me into the contest.


----------



## mguthrie

I'd love to own a custom knife made by a fellow woodys member. Beutiful work sir. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## fireman401

Im in for it.  Never too many knives, especially when it is a Tabor!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Put my name in the hat. I would like the knife because it's beautiful work & I'd would display it proudly with my collection!


----------



## georgiaboy

I'd love to have it and use it.  The folder needs some company.


----------



## The Professor

Phenomenal work.  I would put it to good use.


----------



## kenlr4

Please put me in. I would love to have a new knife. Very nice of you to offer such a nice knife.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

Put me in, would love to be able to give that nice knife to my grandson.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Put my name in Mr. Raleigh. This knife and my turkey vest would make a great team.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Great gesture... please place my name in the hat. I like the craftsmanship and could put it to good use.


----------



## fireman32

Merry Christmas!

My wife is getting interested in hunting, she's got a great rifle that needs to be paired with a great knife.  And since I'm so close I could just swing by and pick it up?.

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## RNC

Count me in 

Thank you & Merry Christmas !



I'd like to have this knife so II can get deer blood an fish guts on it


----------



## Headshot

Add me to the list for the drawing.  I'd love to own a custom knife.   You make some of the best looking knives I've ever laid my eyes on.  I'd love to have one of yours. 

Merry Christmas and I hope you have a great 2016!


----------



## Havana Dude

Please count me in. I'd love to have this knife, as I really love having quality stuff. Your craftsmanship is second to none.


----------



## croaker

Please add my name to the hat.  Would be nice to admire that beauty in person.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Please add my name to the list of possible recipients.   I would use that beauty and pass it along to my son when I leave this Earth.


----------



## Duff

Never had a hand made knife would love to be added to the list. Thanks!


----------



## tsharp

I would like to win so i can give it my 10 year grandson. My helper he helps me with everything.  THANKS


----------



## Georgia Gator

Great looking knife as always. Please put my name in the hat, so if I win I would like to pass it forward from one veteran to another 
Deserving veteran who served this great nation. Thank you.


----------



## bronco611

I would love my name in the hat because I just started playing around trying to make file knives and would love to have a professonally made one as a standard for quality and craftsmanship. Merry Christmas, mike.


----------



## peanutman04

Thanks for the opportunity! It's a beautiful knife and I would love to give it to my son to clean some deer, fish and turkeys! Thanks again!


----------



## ginn68

Another beautiful knife. Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## paulito

I'm in. Looking to get a custom blade for my 9 year olds first deer knife.


----------



## Fly Rod

You do every nice work. Like many on here I'm wanting to pass onto my Grandson....thanks for the chance.


----------



## georgia_home

Please include my name to win an awesome knife. Thanks


----------



## foxdawg

*Awesome knife*

please add me to the list please sir! Would like to skin my first gobbler with it this spring!


----------



## Resica

I'd love to be included in this. I've never owned a custom made knife. Thank you.


----------



## buckrub

Mr. Tabor, please add me to the list as well.  As others have said, this would make a wonderful family heirloom that could last for many generations.  A very thoughtful gesture on your part. Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## T-N-T

I would love to have a custom knife built in your shop!
Please add my name to the list.


----------



## one hogman

please add my name mr Raleigh I need a knife like that for birds and fish, and I know your knives are some of the best Thanks for  the chance to win!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## thc_clubPres

i'd be a proud owner of a custom knife/work-of-art.

and wear it proudly on all hunts


----------



## donblfihu

Been wanting one for a long time, haven't got to hold one yet. This is my chance. Thank you sir. Merry christmas and happy new year.


----------



## marlin

I have two already and sure would like to add the third. Thanks.


----------



## chadf

Very generous !

I don't own a custom made knife, yet ......


----------



## arrendale8105

I'd also love to start my handmade knife collection to start with this little beauty. Pit my name in the hat please.

Thanks


----------



## Paymaster

Oh Man Yeah!!!!! I would love to have that because it is a thing of beauty!!!!!!!! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Jim Ammons

Thanks for the opportunity! It's a beautiful knife and I would love to have it.


----------



## joey1919

Put me in sir. 

I would like to have the knife because it's so hot in Ga I need a sharp knife to get them skinned fast.

And because I promptly lost the first knife I got from you


----------



## Fireaway

Put my name in too please, my reason is because it is beautiful. You are very skilled


----------



## Slingblade

Thanks for the gesture RT.  I would love to have this one as a small skinning blade since the Big Tactical Knife is a bit large for that task.
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## flyrod444

I would like to be entered into the contest as well. I would love to put it into my 13 old sons hands. Looks like it would fit him perfect and be his first truly custom made knife. He has a small collection of case pocket knives, but lacks a custom knife.
Thanks,
Jack Mincey


----------



## MSD

If you would be as kind to put my name in the hat thanks


----------



## bilgerat

Id love to add that to My custom knife collection, it would bring My collection to a grand total of  two! please add My name to the hat


----------



## Northwestretriever

I would love the chance!  Thanks for the opportunity!  Beautiful work!!!


----------



## jsrogers

I like the craftsmanship in all the knives you have posted. Would love to have one for myself.


----------



## BrowningRS

*Great knife*

Love the style. What an amazing talent!! Frequently, check this forum for to see your new handiwork. Thanks, for the chance.


----------



## beretta

First off let me thank you for being so gracious in wanting to give away such a beautifully crafted knife! I love hand crafted knives.  It would be an honor to have this in my collection ...That's if I win. Thanks again.


----------



## erniesp

That would go along great with my other Tabor I have. Put me in please.

Thanks


----------



## carver

Thanks for the chance,glad you are doing better. I'd love to have another one of your beautiful knifes


----------



## chobrown

Because it needs to be cleaning my turkeys, ducks, and fish. Put me in please and thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## rjcruiser

Please add me to the drawing....as to why?  Well...it's got Tabor on the blade and that is a sign of quality.

Beautiful knife and I know the owner will be proud of it.


----------



## woco hunter

I'm in, that's a great looking knife.


----------



## GadawgJC

Very nice knife. Would love to have a nice skinning knife.


----------



## 2hillbillyhounds

Put me in please, I would like to pass it on to my grandson thanks


----------



## Gutbucket

Would love to own a custom knife! Iv always been interested in how you guys build them. Please add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## jbrooker

IT would be nice to add a Tabor knife to my collection for good use. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## creekbender

Please add my name to the hat as well . I know Dirtroad purchased one from you a few years back and ever since then I have always wanted one of these . Thanks again .


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter

Beautiful knife as always Raleigh. The quality of your workmanship is impeccable. I would love to have another one of your creations. If I am lucky enough to win, instead of adding it to my collection, I will find someone that deserves it but doesn't have the means to purchase one. Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Put me in Thank you.


----------



## bristol_bound

Great to hear you're doing better Mr. Tabor! I would like to be in the drawing. I have a good friend who has been admiring some of my "Beautiful Tabors" and has said often he would love to have something like this... so it would be a gift to him... he's not a GON member.
God Bless and Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## j_seph

Thank You
Would love to add a custom knife to the collection.


----------



## Mac

Would love to give the knife to my 11 year old son,
Thanks for the offer


----------



## Crickett

Count me in please. Why? Because who doesn't want a Tabor knife.  They are always beautiful!  

On a serious note I'd like to have a custom knife to pass down to my son one day. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## phocus

Well dang, I am not eligible, but that is one nice knife !


----------



## marknga

Please put me in the drawing.
I love my knives and my Raleigh Tabor blades match up to anything I have. Would love to add another one.
So good to see you back on here RT.


----------



## triton63

Please add me to the drawing.  Just bought one of your knives for a friend and would love one of my own!  Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## mbaker8686

Please put my name in the hat.  I would love to add this knife to my collection!


----------



## Glenn2399

Put me in.  Bought a knife from you last year and love it.  Would be nice for the second one to be free.


----------



## Buckfever

Put me in please. Would love to have such a nice work of art to skin a buck with in 2016! Happy New Year to you.


----------



## gacowboy

Your work is so Awesome !! Please add me to the list. Thank you and have a Happy New Year !!!


----------



## antharper

Very generous of you sir , I'd love to own 1 of your knifes , and it would be put to good use , hope u have a wonderful New Year !


----------



## jkkj

Add me please. I am in need of a good knife..


----------



## Hal

Throw my name in. That is a fine piece of craftsmanship anyone would like to have.


----------



## RickyB

Put my name in the mix please.

I would use and wear it in remembrance of my father who just passed away Dec 26th. We loved being in the woods together deer hunting.


----------



## K80Shooter

Well it wont be long now before we know who won........... Good luck to all and thanks Mr Tabor for doing this.

Happy New Year.


----------



## sharpeblades

*Knife Give away for New Year*

  The WINNER is TopherAndTick  

Congrats and Happy New Year  ---PM me you shipping info and I will get it to you


----------



## bronco611

congrats Chris, bring it with you on the float trip in Feb so I can get a close up look at it. Mike. Thanks for the generosity and fun you offered all of us on this forum Raliegh. Happy nEW yEAR TO ALL.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

sharpeblades said:


> The WINNER is TopherAndTick
> 
> Congrats and Happy New Year  ---PM me you shipping info and I will get it to you


----------



## Crickett




----------



## Headshot

Congratulations T & T....beautiful knife!   Thank you Mr. Tabor for your generosity!   Happy New Year to all.


----------



## marknga

Congrats T&T! Thanks Sharpeblades for the opportunity!


----------



## T-N-T

Well DANG!  I feel awesome!  I'm gonna cut all kinds of stuff up with this thing!

Thanks so much for having this drawing.  And I will cherish this knife!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jeff C.

Congrats TnT!


----------



## Nicodemus

Raleigh, thank you for your generous gesture, and the chance for all of us to win one of your blades.


----------



## jimmellow

Congrats TopherAndTick you started the new year off right. A nice new RT original, something that can be passed down and fought over long after you're gone.


----------



## Nugefan

Nicodemus said:


> Raleigh, thank you for your generous gesture, and the chance for all of us to win one of your blades.



X 2 .....


----------



## T-N-T

Knife came in today!
IT is more beautiful in person that the pics could ever come close to showing.
The sheath is maybe some of the nicest leather work I have ever seen.  It hugs the knife just so.  Like an old work boot.

Thank you so much Mr. Raleigh 
I am going to skin a bunch of animals out with this thing.  Cut my dinners with it while camping.  Who knows what all.

Thanks a million for the chance to win such a nice handmade knife!


----------



## sharpeblades

Your very welcome and thank you for the kind words.May it serve you well


----------



## Geffellz18

sharpeblades said:


> The WINNER is TopherAndTick
> 
> Congrats and Happy New Year  ---PM me you shipping info and I will get it to you



Hey, That's awesome!

Congrats Toph!!


----------



## tree cutter 08

Hey alright! Now you can bring that up to skin your bear with this fall!


----------



## T-N-T

You'll get to fondle it Geff of the paddle.  Along with Mike. 

Tree cutter, I expect to skin a bear any year now.


----------



## Geffellz18

TopherAndTick said:


> You'll get to fondle it Geff of the paddle.  Along with Mike.
> 
> Tree cutter, I expect to skin a bear any year now.



I gotta say, that was one beautiful piece of art. Toph let me fondle it a bit on the trip and it looked and felt better in person than I envisioned it.


----------



## sharpeblades

Thank you sir;Ill do another give away again.I enjoy giving back to the woody community


----------



## T-N-T

Reckon how it would look if I won that one too?  

Thanks again for a great knife Mr R.


----------



## sharpeblades

Your very welcome and hope it serves you well


----------

